# Building a Wood Kayak / Swamp Canoe



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well the Plytanic is over a year old now and I want to build a new boat. However a full boat/skiff would be too much right now with everything going on, but a Kayak would be easy to manage and I have been wanting one for a while. I'm going to take my time with this one, and it will be a Kayak/Canoe hybrid.

It is also going to be a test for me since I will be using a different type of construction, using wood planks instead of plywood. It will be a very simple boat.

First step is to build a work table, it's not pretty but it will work and save my back.









Next it's time to start designing, I'm using card stock first just to try out a bunch of shapes, then I'll move up to scale models.



























More to follow soon.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice, so you are going for more of a square stern p-row kinda thing from what it looks like.
I saw this video a few years back and always wonder if I could find a good use for it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVKbYfI6ICM&feature=fvst

Anyway, back to your design. So are you gonna power it? Trolling?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Something similar, Pirogue, Swamp Canoe, Flat bottom canoe.... Many different names for the worlds simplest design. Light, efficient, and useful.

I am not planning on powering it, the flat back will serve a few purposes. First it will add a little stability (it will be for fishing), and second it will be there in case I decide to add a TM, electric outboard, or rudder later on.

I'm basically modifying the CC14 from Bateau.com, it will be widened, squared in the rear, shortened to 12', and made self bailing.
http://www.bateau2.com/free/ccanoeUS.PDF

More in the style of a river ranger
http://www.theoldmansboats.com/2011/08/3-panel-boats-s-river-ranger-series.html

Don't know if it will work, but will be fun to find out.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, How do you plan on making it self-bailing? I'm thinking of doing the same on my project.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Once I get the design nailed down in the next few days I'll do a rough calculation on the displacement at load. Then I'll make sure the sole and supports float above that mark and build in some scuppers. So lets say I calculate it at 3" at full load (for my purposes I'll estimate heavy at 350lbs), I'll build the cockpit up at 4.5" or so.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Gotcha, thats pretty much what I'm doing, I think I have about 6inches of foam layed out in my hull, gonna float it before I drill a drainhole so I can see how she sits, then I'll decide on drainplug vs scupper.

You going with a ball scupper? From what I've read there are issues with grass or small peices of dirt etc keeping it from sealing properly...I have yet to use a scupper in my life so I dont have any experience with them..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No this will be a kayak style scupper, straight down through the floor, maybe out the side, not sure yet. If I planned on powering it for planing speeds I would do scuppers out the rear.
If you are going to do a float test to see where you sit, don't forget to add weight to get a real draft test. Take your weight, your gear, fuel, ice...... then add 50-100lbs just for good measure.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, I intend on doing a float test with the max amount of weight I could ever imagine myself putting into it, I was thinking about just putting a drain plug off one corner towards the back...Lookin forward to seeing your build. Check mine out if you get a chance, I'll be updating it some tonight.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've moved into the modeling stage, so far it's going well. I need to make a few adjustments and will most likely make 1 or 2 more models, but I'm fairly happy with the shape.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice. Looks like a straight bottom with no rocker. Is that the plan? How deep are you thinking of making it?

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No it will have a slight rocker, maybe 2" at most. It will be 10" deep, but the sole will be raised to about 5".


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Too much work there FC.
Need to go eskimo style and do a skin over frame.
Amazing how tight you can pull 6 oz finishing cloth
then coat with epoxy for a super light monocoque hull.

[smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I looked into doing one with waterproof canvas, light ,easy to do with proper frame set up. However not self bailing, and I read about durability issues especially when impacted. Also way more tippy .


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the final model, I reversed the transom a bit to look sleeker as well as a few other adjustments, I am happy with it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

First to say, Looks Tippy


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you got a big kitchen


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, not big enough, I get yelled at when my work follows me inside.

I've purchased my lumber, 1x6x14 rough cut western red cedar. Rough cut is a relative term as this crap looks like it was cut with a chainsaw at best! So a simple sanding isn't going to work. What's a guy to do when he doesn't have a good solution? He buys one, lol. I purchased a new table router, been wanting one for years. So I'll cut the 1x6's into 1/4" strips, then take 1/16 or so off the edges so the joints look clean.

A few tips I learned today, first I will need wood flour for the fillets, and it's harder to come by Cedar flour then normal pine, so I will make it. I saved the sawdust from cutting my test strips. I was looking for a way to make it finer and first I tried sifting which worked ok at getting the bigger chunks out, but still wasn't good enough. I have one of those magic bullet blenders and it has a food processor bit for it, so I loaded it up with some sawdust and after running for a few minutes I now have my cedar flour. 

Next tip is for staple holes. I thought I read somewhere about using water to swell holes so I tried it. Just a drop and the holes shrink up nice. Not sure what other wood it will work with, but the cedar is a very porous wood. 

More to come this weekend.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Making some sawdust.









It's been a challenge so far, I really need to buy a thickness planer to do this correctly, but that's a lot of money right now so I'll just do what I can with the router table and table saw.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

take your strips here , maybe they can true em up for you....
http://craftsmensupply.com/
i.ve bought lots of exotic wood here , nice guys


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wish that place was closer to me, I wish any decent lumber supply was closer!

I think I have it sorted out well enough for now, I'm gonna try a few tricks next time though.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Once upon a time I rented a planer from either HD or Lowe's (can't remember which one)


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I called the locals, no thickness planers available, so I made due with what I had. I do have a hand planer that I may try.

I made a little progress today, I put together one of the side panels, because I had to splice so many smaller boards together it was like doing a giant jigsaw puzzle.

There is some wood among that sea of staples and glue, lol.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I am in Palmetto and have a thickness planer if you want to use it. I don't know when I will be in Lakeland next, could be this Tuesday or next month


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I started pulling staples, it seemed to go on forever but really only took about 15 minutes to pull them.









I trimmed up the ends. I'm actually fairly pleased with how the panel came out, I like the strip look and once sanded I think it will look really nice. I was surprised how light it was, maybe a few pounds. Once I trim it down and sand it the core cedar panel will weigh hardly anything.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's gonna be real sweet! If it turns out right you might wanna generate some "sharable" panel plans. 
Anyway, so is this the sort of planer you are looking for?







I've been eye balling them too with a wooden deck in mind.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Pathfinder, thanks but I think I have it all sorted out for now.

Oyster, yep I'd love to have one but it's not in the budget right now. However I do have a hand held planer that I decided to try today and it worked fairly well. Using the router table ended up costing me more stock then I knew till tonight. I'd say I was only able to use maybe 50% of what I had cut so after waste and such I used maybe 2.5 inches of the 5.5 available in the 1x6, but the board I planed tonight should yield me a much higher volume. maybe as much as 4-4.5" we will see.

If it works out well I may offer up the plans.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I may have missed it but what did you use for glue?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

For this type of panel many other builders use titebond II wood glue in between the strips, but I have concerns with it because epoxy can not bond to it. Which wouldn't be much of any issue since there should be no glue on the surface of the panel. Still it concerned me so I decided to go with Elmer's Glue Max, it's waterproof, stainable and paintable. So if paint can bond to it then epoxy shouldn't have an issue either.

If I were doing a larger boat that is to be powered I would have used thickened epoxy instead.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a few set backs but I'm back in action, I finished assembling the second side panel tonight. I'll start working on the bottom panel in the next few days, then tons of sanding to even out the panels before assembly and glassing. This is where a thickness planer might be nice, I'm definitely going to add one to my garage soon.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking good so far. Watching you work with those planks is doing me a disservice! It makes me think that I should cut down some stock and make myself a wooden deck for my boat. Yeah, I blame YOU buddy! lol

I also stopped over at home depo and drooled over some Planers AGAIN! I feel ya' man....those things are just not in the cards! So, anyway, what weight fiberglass you gonna use over that wood?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How about just some accent pieces?

I would like to get a planer in the future, if I decide to keep going with this type of construction. Till then the hand planer, belt sander, and randome orbit are doing well enough. I'm thinking I'll do 4oz surfboard cloth on the outside, and maybe a layer or 2 of the 6/9oz cloth on the inside.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I did a bit of work today. Started by rough sanding the side panels. I used a belt sander to make quick work of it. I'll go back later on before glassing and do the final sanding.









Scribing my lines









Panels trimmed up and ready for stitching and fitting.









I also cut the strips for the bottom panel, I used 2x's for this to cut down on time. As a bonus the 2x stock was in much better condition then the 1x stock so no major spices will need to be made. Last step for today was gluing the panel for the flat rear or transom. Making slow progress, but I think I'll have the bottom panel assembled by the end of the week.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I assembled the bottom panel today. First I scribed a rough outline so I knew where the strips needed to go. I am using the 2x strips now and they have major color difference that adds a bunch of contrast. I'm not sure if it will look cool or not when finished, but I'm going to stick with it.

Scribing my outline:


















Panel glued and stapled:


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bottom panel trimmed down


















Next week I'll get her stitched together and start tacking and filleting the interior.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lookin good.
You plan on painting it?
I vote, no paint, just clear epoxy


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

that bottom is sexy!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'll paint the interior of the cockpit off-white or beige, but the rest will be epoxied and varnished


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I finished fitting the panels and have them roughly stitched together. Next comes sanding, epoxy priming, tacking, filleting, and glassing.....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Time for the real work to start. I spent an hour sanding down the inside of the panels and getting them ready for filling and glassing. I then primed the edges, next I'll reassemble them and tack the panels together with thickened epoxy.









I made a test panel too. Between the black lines is just a healthy dose of epoxy to see the color. The 3 globs is just me testing some thickeners to get the color I want. On the right is epoxy thickened with cedar flour, as you can see it comes our really dark. In the middle I used pine flour, it's close but still a little light. On the left I used almost equal parts of the pine and cedar flour and it's not bad but still too dark. I think I'll end up using a 2:1 ratio of pine and cedar roughly in the end.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you are talented.......


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It looks that way as long as you stay back 10ft, 

I haven't had much time this week to work on it, but I am still making progress. I removed the stitches, put down a primer coat of epoxy, made my fillets, and filled in most of the gaps. I was all set to start wetting my cloth then realized it was after 7 and the sun was going down. Being it was 55 degrees here last night I decided to wait until tomorrow to do it.

primed, filleted, and laying out my glass sparingly.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Coming along! 

Thats one thing about this time of year and doing glass/paint work outdoors/garage. Its great doing the work in the day bc its awesome weather but then when you are ready to keep going at night you gotta stop and deal with the temperature change...I think you would have been alright with 55 but I see where you are coming from!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would have been ok curing wise even at 55 degrees cause my garage would probably stay above 60. It just wasn't worth the worry about blushing. The only time this resin has done so is once when I glassed in the late evening on a cool night. Besides that one time this has been my favorite resin so far and I've been using it for a few years now.

I did a fast and dirty glassing job today. By that I mean I wasn't going for a clear finish on the inside, it will be painted, so overlaps and multiple layers for strength aren't an issue. So I pieced together all the glass I would need for full coverage and ended up with very little wasted glass or resin.

inside glassed.









The resin definitely changes the color of the wood. The varnish will add a slight honey tone to it as well.

Here is a side by side so you can see the change in color.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks tippy ;D don't do such a good job on this one that you forget about using the other. Is this strictly paddle or do you have plans on putting a small outboard on it? Looking good..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, it will be paddle only. The flat rear is to enhance stability. I could add a TM later on if I wanted, but doubt I will.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Look great! I'll bet you end up the envy of the kayak crowd.

Swamp


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Nice, I bet you will get tons of compliments and people staring when you transport it to and from the water!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Getting enough already just trying to work in the garage. People keep stopping by to talk about it, and while I'm happy to chat, talking equals no work done.

I forgot to mention that I am using 2 pieces of 1x, on under each end to maintain the rocker in the bottom. So the total rocker will be about 1 5/8".


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Reminds me of the pirogues we use in South Louisiana.

Its also the first boat I ever turned over. Fortunately it was summer, shallow water and didn't hurt my Zebco.

http://www.nicholls.edu/boat/pirogues.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Something like that, but this will be self bailing and much more stable.

Started on the bulkheads, I hope to be able to tack them in this evening.









I also picked up a seat, I went to buy one in a cream color since I am painting the interior that way, but all the off-white seats just looked like the bright ones next to them. So I decided to go camo. It has the cream color in the pattern I'm looking for so it will tie in the interior to the browns of the wood. It will be easy enough to change later if I decide I don't like it. What do you guys think?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Imo (everybody has a different one, and i respect that) the camo is a no-go.
It just doesn't go well with varnished wood. I understand your doing the inside a creme color, but the way the boat is truly seen is not from the inside but from the outside.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I go back and forth, I've seen white seats used and to me it just looks bad. My only other solid color choice seems to be grey but I don't think that will look right.

Here is the boat I saw that started this all off and I think it looks decent.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v672/wilded/IMG_2113.jpg

Now the only other seat I've seen that I kind of like is this one that has brown in it, but I would need to order it.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wise-Boat-Seat-Sand-Brown/15135514


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

What about this one?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fold-Down-Fishing-Chair-in-Sand/4331579?findingMethod=rr


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Agree with Cut. Build a slat chair and make cushions.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with making a seat and cushions also, will finish the look off for sure...If I was hunting out of it I'd say go ahead and keep the camo since it serves a purpose.

They make these in straight brown and would look pretty good with the wood of the boat also..

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_10826_-1?N=581132421

You got me thinking about a seat in my duck boat...been plannin on using a milk crate ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Agree with Cut.  Build a slat chair and make cushions.


This


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok here we go, lol.

Swamp skiff: That's one of the other options I looked at, but like the brown accent on the other chair.

Duck nut/Cut: That is more work then I want to put in right now since this kayak is more of an experiment. Plus I would need to choose a design that would be comfortable and fashionable and that will take to much time considering I basically had to give up fishing to do this build. I may do something in the future, I can always replace the seat at will.

Dispo: I had those seats on my gheenoe and they worked well when on a pedestal, but they are not comfortable to me when close to the floor because of the shape and low back. Which is why I went with the thicker cushioned higher backed model.

I tacked in the bulkheads. I decided to add a slight radius to the tops, I think it will be more aesthetically pleasing and add a slight bit of strength.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhhhhh man! You should have really gone with the slat chair. Ohwell, it'll still be sweet!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing where you are at with this build, Im making the maiden voyage in mine today, gonna be interesting!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Was just about to post up .

I am about a week behind on this build now. I pulled my back and had to stay out of the garage, but I'm all healed up and ready to go.

I had to cut a bunch of strips, some from 2x and some from 1x, to finish up the boat. Honestly that is the worst part, cutting all the strips takes forever, then having to piece the panels together. If I built from luan panels it would have been assembled in a weekend, but it would be heavier and not nearly as cool.

I started working on the interior support structure. I redid all my draft calculations, I calculated out the area station by station at 18". I used several different methods to try and find the draft and got a range from 3.2" to 4.1", however that is at 350lbs total load. I seriously doubt I will ever exceed the 320lbs mark but wanted to figure high. I decided to make the sole 4.75" so it will be self bailing after all. I may have gone a little nuts and over built it.

Test fitting









I decided to lighten the supports a little by cutting some holes, it won't effect them structurally as they are overbuilt anyway. I will be using floatation foam under the sole so it will flow between the chambers and add even more support.

The holes I cut out lightened the support by about a pound or so.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Supports are all now in place and filleted in. I really went nuts with it, I could have just done 2 lateral supports and made it all an inch lower and it would be fine. I could have cut out more holes too, but it is good enough as is.


















Next step will be a little foaming and making the deck covers fro the front and rear.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good!
Your skiff looks like a work bench


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My skiff is my workbench when not in the water.

I decided to go ahead with the foaming. Really I think next time I won't bother. While it added some rigidity, I will have plenty to spare once the bottom is glassed. Between over building the interior and the foaming I think I could have saved maybe 1.5-3lbs. Not exactly detrimental, but it would have saved time and money as well. Oh well, in the end I will have a very well built and unsinkable kayak.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

no chit- just think of all the Heineken we could stuff in there?  your really not thinking right!!
I mean really -all the snook fillets will take all that wasted space up.......
get with the program K  
--looks like biscuits rising in the oven..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what happened but the last 2 or 3 posts I made here are gone?  I'll try to rehash what I wrote.

I'm working on the outside now. I learned some lessons already for next time. This boat will look good from 10ft which is good for a first attempt.

I decided the camo seat just really wasn't me, a little to (insert banjo music here). So I ordered up a new one









No this isn't rain drops on my yak, It's what happens when you try strip building for the first time, lol. I'm now filling in, as well as I can, all the staple holes, gaps, knot cracks, and stitches. It's very time consuming, If I do this again I will refine my process to make sure all the staple holes line up and the gaps are near invisible. I also added a thin strip to the nose to cap off the strips.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Got to check it on ya, Hows this thing coming along? Looks like its pretty close now!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No real progress to date. I got busy with Holiday stuff, a promotion at work, fishing, and a head cold that won't quit. I hope to get back at it here next week, but there is a slight chance it might need to be shelved till after Xmas.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

What's up with this project FC?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was just talking to my wife about it today. I haven't touched it in a while and need to finish it up. Time has been my enemy lately, but I may have a weekend coming up with nothing going on, if we don't have a cold snap I'll finish sanding and glassing the bottom, then make the deck caps and floor. The next time I post there will be progress!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Started sanding again today. If everything goes perfectly I may be able to glass the bottom tomorrow.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, that thing is gonna look sweet once you get some glass down on it. Nice seat too.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Glassed the bottom tonight, it was rough going. I primed the surface but the wood was thirsty so it took a while to get all the resin rolled out well. I only meant to let it soak in for 20 minutes but then my wife called as she was almost home from a long trip and needed help. Well one thing led to another and well over an hour passed. The resin was extremely tacky and working the cloth smooth was a pipe dream. I did the best I could but will have to sand and touch up a few areas.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I sanded it down a bit and rolled on another coat of epoxy. I'll probably need to do this once more before I go to put on any varnish. It's not perfect by any means! There are areas that would be just fine if I was painting it, but doing a clear finish it is hard to get it laid down perfect, every tiny bubble or flake of dust would need to be ground out. Luckily I'm not super picky and the wood pattern will hide a lot. At 5ft I don't see most of the goofs, and at 10ft it looks perfect so....


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

That thing looks sweet!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lookin good FC!
What resin are you using? West, Raka?
It looks to be clear like surfboard or table top resin


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

FGCI laminating epoxy resin, It's my resin of choice. I've tried some of the others and keep going back to it in the 2:1 formula. It is easy to use, very forgiving if the ratio isn't perfect, and I have only had blush show up on one project I did when I glassed on a cold and very wet night. It's not clear though, it still has that nice amber tone like varnish.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

This thing looks like it belongs indoors the more I check out the thread haha...this is in a good way.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, don't get too close.

Well I was all excited cause I thought I was going to have a free weekend to nearly finish up most of this project. Then the weather turned, and now we have 20mph winds and a freeze warning 

I started working this morning, but by the time I cut my first panel the wind started howling and blowing things through my garage. I had to move everything back inside and call it a day. All I got done was cutting out the floor. Hopefully I will get it glassed later this week. As you can see from the pictures I built the sole high, perhaps a little too high, lol. Oh well shouldn't have any issues with self bailing now


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

You built it high but I dont think that would hurt...Looks great! I still wonder if I should have added the sole to my duck boat but more times than not I think to myself how nice it is to have...U got me waiting on next duck hunting season!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've only got a little done lately between bouts of cooler weather. It is to the point now that I can do a water test to adjust seating position if need be. If I get time later this afternoon I may drop it in the lake.

Not to much has changed since my last post, all I've done is glassed in the floor and added some stiffeners to help with carrying.


















To be honest I haven't been that motivated to work on this lately, but with the warmer weather coming I'll hopefully be done in a few weeks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

While outside working on a temporary seat base I decided to weigh the hull. It came in at 44.4lbs right now. My goal was to keep it under 60lbs and that looks like it will be easy to do. The deck caps, rack, loopholes and seat might add another 8-10lbs. 

I know it's not exactly a feather weight yak, but it is in line with other sot fishing yaks out there of similar size. Looking back I am pretty positive I could shave off another 10-12lbs through the whole build. Monday I will toss her in the lake and see where the seat will end up and how much it drafts.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Excuses, excuses, excuses....don't need 'em FC.
Only thing that matters is that you ain't done yet.
Seriously, you and oyster appear to have the same problem.
You both just have too many side interests interfering with project completion.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brett it's my third boat build in like 4 years, so I am slacking off my annual goal a bit, lol.

By the way, when is "next" gonna make an appearance?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lookin good ...

we will have to do the Silver Lake to Istachatta run and back ... ;-)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> when is "next" gonna make an appearance?


No need for another boat yet. Canoes still working fine for freshwater,
the Slipper is still gettin' into the ultra-skinny oyster creeks, and I've got
family in Key Largo for when I need some "bugs" or "hogs" off the reefs.

As to "next" I went in another direction hobby-wise.  

Learning how to hit a nickle, consistently, more than a football field away.










Still a hobby that puts dinner on the table though.
Awful lot of stupid grey squirrels out there.
I've been working on thinning out the really stupid ones. ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dont kill what you dont plan to eat


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh Brett, that little splinter of wood in that BB gun can't satisfy the need to dive into piles of sawdust is search of nautical perfection. Put down the toys and come back into the light! 

Once I'm done with this yak I may start really thinking about renovating a boat to replace my skiff. I have a need to cross some bigger waters and fish something deeper then 12".


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

CR, I don't kill it unless I'm gonna eat it.
that's why I went hook-free here in the creeks.
Tree rats are mighty tasty...grilled, pan fried or stewed.

FC, it's a challenge to make a small caliber projectile hit where you want.
Wind, variations in ammunition quality, physical abilities make it very interesting.
Seeing your pulse affect the crosshair image and controlling it's effect isn't easy.
And wood working is part of the hobby, ever try to laminate and carve a stock?  :-? ;D


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Lookin good man!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I was an RO for over 10 years it's amazing that we had shooters that a wood bench had too much movement !

We had a guy that could put a .22 through 1 ragged hole at 100 yards all day ...

My forte' was the balloon shoot 5 balloons in less than 3 seconds 

Race guns are a challenge  ...LOL 


                                                    *  Amen Brother !

FC, it's a challenge to make a small caliber projectile hit where you want.
Wind, variations in ammunition quality, physical abilities make it very interesting.
Seeing your pulse affect the crosshair image and controlling it's effect isn't easy.
And wood working is part of the hobby, ever try to laminate and carve a stock?  Huh Grin*


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

NoeEttica - I think the guy you are referring to is the guy that handmakes my loads. The guy is nuts but does phenominal work and I keep watching for him on the evening news.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> FC, it's a challenge to make a small caliber projectile hit where you want. Wind, variations in ammunition quality, physical abilities make it very interesting.
> Seeing your pulse affect the crosshair image and controlling it's effect isn't easy. And wood working is part of the hobby, ever try to laminate and carve a stock?


My parents were the president and secretary of the brooklyn gun club, and I own several small caliber rifles and am a fair shot. That being said I find shooting at a range to be very dull and don't care for hunting, I did shot trap and skeet for a while down at markham park, but that became dull as well. I'm just not a fan of guns really, real men use swords! 
I never have made my own gun stock, but I did help make one for a smaller crossbow once. 

Nothing for me replaces the call of the sea. There is just something that's calming yet exciting at the same time when you are on the water. 

Ok back on topic. If it doesn't rain, I'll drop the yak in the water today and see how she floats. I'll have to use my emergency paddle for now since I haven't bought a yak paddle yet.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did a test float today and she works pretty well. I thought because of the simple shape she might feel like a brick moving through the water compared to other yaks I've been on, but she moved about fairly effortlessly. 









I marked some tape and put it on the sides so I could get a real number for draft. It looks like my estimates were somewhat accurate as it drafts a little over 3 inches.









Next I tested out the stability a bit. It was a bit tippy getting in, but no more then the last yak I was on. Sitting on the floor it was pretty stable, but damn uncomfortable. I am very glad I got a nice cushy seat now, even though sitting 4-5" higher did effect stability it is worth the sacrifice! I was able to stand up and float across the lake, but at 6'3" and 230lbs, and admittedly not the greatest balance to begin with, I liked sitting much more.









Before ending the test my daughter insisted I take her for a ride. She loves the water and didn't want to get out of the boat. I'm thinking of building her a small electric boat for next Xmas.









I'll finish her up when I have more time, but to be honest I don't think I'll fish much out of her. I'll use it to explore some trails and mangrove tunnels in the near future.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Firecat - who cares about the build now - you are FIRED!!!

Look at that damn shirt you are wearing


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn skippy, I am a Chevy fan! Don't tell me you like Fords, I've owned a few and a few dodges, and that's why I'm a GM fan. We use Ford F-550's at work and they are pretty much junk too, but they are cheap to purchase.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Firecat - who cares about the build now - you are FIRED!!!
> 
> Look at that damn shirt you are wearing


I think they send you that t-shirt after clicking the X on that pop-up Chevy ad 14,000 times! I am waiting on mine!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wait, didn't you guys receive your free Chevy T-shirts too? I thought they mailed them to all MS members?

I haven't actually seen the ad in a long time, or any ad really. How do you all live without adblock?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do less with more ads

I am not giving them my address because I don't want them mailing me junk mail everyday!

To get more comfortable, could you build a removable hatch so your feet can be below your butt? Flip hatch maybe?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't really give them my address, lol. I got the shirt for free at the expo last month.

I suppose I could dish out the floor, but then my feet would always be wet and I would lose some of the self bailing aspect. Really though it wan't uncomfortable at all, It will be better once I decide on how to mount the seat. I have it on a swivel now but think it's really not needed. The seat is padded so well that I could spent a day on it. I may add some sort of foot rest.


----------

